# Question for anyone with OBX headers!!!



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

What kind of down pipe do you use? I bought OBX (...yes, i know:facepalm and it had 3 bolts to mate up to the OEM 4 bolts. so i was like WHAT? and the company that sold them to me racingpartsdepot on ebay (Go give them S H I T) wouldnt stand by their product, so i returned them and they kept my money. thats right. they kept my money and the headers. so im going to ask for the headers back and just buy whatever down pipe will run with those headers


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

If its the new style that they came out with then custom is your only option I believe.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> If its the new style that they came out with then custom is your only option I believe.


This is correct.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Are these things a 5-1 yet? or does the o2 sensor still just go to 4 cylinders? i'm lost on that. i thought these were a direct copy of eurojet and all that jazz. if so why do we need a custom dp for them? does EJ need a custom pipe too?


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

EJ knows what theyre doing. OBX does not. The "NEW" ones are a 5-1 and look JUST like EJ in photos but are actually a little longer than EJ with no O2 at all and a 3 hole gasket. So i guess when people say: "dont buy OBX" they actually mean "DONT BUY OBX!"


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

vwluger22 said:


> If its the new style that they came out with then custom is your only option I believe.


X3! Good luck!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

A custom dp is what you need.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

couldnt you just buy the headers, cut the 3 bolt flange, and weld a 4 bolt? and the modify a usp testpipe (shorten) in order to make everything fit???


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> couldnt you just buy the headers, cut the 3 bolt flange, and weld a 4 bolt? and the modify a usp testpipe (shorten) in order to make everything fit???


but that would require time and effort. Not to mention skill with a welder, i have none of which.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> couldnt you just buy the headers, cut the 3 bolt flange, and weld a 4 bolt? and the modify a usp testpipe (shorten) in order to make everything fit???


Wouldn't it be easier to just add the 3 bolt flange to the test pipe when you modified it?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Easiet to get a Eurojet header when they make them again


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a7xogg said:


> Easiet to get a Eurojet header when they make them again


gotta wait a bit for it.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

so the ones at 20^ are not available? they list them on sale at $500 or so at the moment.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> gotta wait a bit for it.


theres always the for sale thread.


----------



## rabbit6409 (Apr 22, 2011)

will these header work or bolt on to a magnaflow exhaust system


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

rabbit6409 said:


> will these header work or bolt on to a magnaflow exhaust system


nope. you need a custom DP. the flange on obx ends at a 3 bolts system when oem is 4. get a custom 3 bolt dp and you can run a magnaflow, but MF only has 2.25" diameter piping so any HP gain you want to get isnt going to be found.


----------



## rabbit6409 (Apr 22, 2011)

well scratch that idea


----------

